# The Ever Evolving Eyefinity Build



## charles1 (Apr 20, 2011)

*The Ever Evolving Eyefinity Build Now Water Cooled*

OK guys so here is my ever evolving eyefinty build. Codenamed Baby Ship (need a better name but my server is called the Mothership) I wuld have posted in small from factor but I dont think Micro At counts LOL
Here are the pictures of the new case Lian Li PC-V354 and its inners enjoy.
1 x Core I7 950
2 x 4gig Corsair XMS3 1333MHz
1 x 60Gb OCZ Vertex 2 SSD
2 x 64Gb Corsair Nova's
1 x MSI X58m
1 x Sapphire 5870 Eyefinity 6
1 x Lian Li PC 354













































So Water Cooled & wire management today 4/21/11

























































































































http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b296/Ltcharles/SDC11832.jpg[/IMG

Well the temps went down like crazy from idle on air of 115F to 95-99F and never passes 139F on load. Love it love it and on a side note this is done by 120 rad with a lame stock lian li low seed rpm. Once i change those to high rpm fans I might drop the temps some more.

will Update as soon as I unload some rads and receive my slim rads. I also have to order window kit and so much more. Ah such a money pit just to go from a itx sytem to a micro atx so i can have crossfire.

Will post pics of the inners once i start the w/c part of the build.
if any of you guys or gals want my old rads pm since i cant post here about that matter.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 20, 2011)

Did'nt you get beheaded in 1649? 

Nice, i like the case.


----------



## erixx (Apr 20, 2011)

nice, mate! But... Where is the Everevolving Eyefinity? No sign of existence  hahaha


----------



## charles1 (Apr 20, 2011)

Ah i will post a pic of the eyefinity here in a few.


----------



## charles1 (Apr 20, 2011)

here are the pics


----------



## erixx (Apr 20, 2011)

you do flight sims


----------



## PhysXerror (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 20, 2011)

Sry man, not too exciting with so few pics of the actual build.


----------



## charles1 (Apr 20, 2011)

yeah I do some flight sims.

yeah I know its a work in progress, I didnt want to take so many when I am going to tear it down and re do it once the w/c stuff comes in and like I said need to unload some rads so i can get slim rads.

Ok I decided to add the ugly inners, as of right now there is no wire management or permanent placement of components. 

Things that need to be done are as follows, sleeving of fans, 3 pin fan extenders, slim 120mm fans total of 3, slim 140 fan, all black sata cable and longer so i can route them around th case. 
Water cooling: slim rads, waiting for the heatkiller block, and heatkiller gpu and heatkiller chipset block. Note all of them are being nickel plated locally. 

Last major mod will be a side window.

For the time being its useful and great for work and multitasking.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 20, 2011)

Pics of the progress would be GREAT. Don't worry about it..seeing it transform is the sort of stuff we eat right up.

That's a scary looking PSU...what model is it?


----------



## charles1 (Apr 20, 2011)

Nothing crazy it's a Antec 550watt modular PSU.
I know once I go crossfire I will have to upgrade that guy to something in the 800watts or more. but for now its doing its job perfectly. Pulling only 315-330 watts from the wall.

I promise once i do the water cooling part I will take more pics.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Apr 22, 2011)

I hope to try out eyefinity one day...when I have the money.

And I had an x58m. But I poured water all over it. 

It's a nice board, but the IOH gets hot.


----------



## charles1 (Apr 22, 2011)

so you got water on your board oh no! how and why?

Well UPDATE 4/21/11

water cooling the babyship.

Again this tread will always change as money comes I will continue to upgrade. 

Such as right now I am cooling my cpu only but eventually will cool the gpu and change out my rad to a 240 and adding a slim in the rear or a 140 on the top not sure will see how things go.

Enjoy the new pics a the top of the thread.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 22, 2011)

Small form factor computers are hard to make look clean.  I have some suggestions for you:

1. Invert the HK block so the outlet is on top.  Not necessary, but my preference as it has the air bubblues flow upwards with the water flow (unnatural for bubbles in water to flow down).
2. Remove the 90 off the inlet of the block.
3. Consider a Silverstone Strider PSU: they are modular, black and you can get a short cable set that works perfect for the small case.
4. Visit the Cable Management HelpDesk.

Keep the pics coming!


----------



## charles1 (Apr 22, 2011)

yeah but ouch at 250+ the psu can wait rght now.
as for hte 90 besides helping restriction i cant remove it it help with the tubbing direction and not kinking and or bending.

As for air bubbles I have none thanks to the XSPC res, it helps it took 10 minutes to get all air bubbles out.

What do you mean by shor cable set?

really do love the PSU.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Apr 22, 2011)

charles1 said:


> so you got water on your board oh no! how and why?



Trying to water cool it and screwed up big time.  Doesn't work any long.

Working on plan B.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 22, 2011)

charles1 said:


> yeah but ouch at 250+ the psu can wait rght now.
> as for hte 90 besides helping restriction i cant remove it it help with the tubbing direction and not kinking and or bending.
> 
> As for air bubbles I have none thanks to the XSPC res, it helps it took 10 minutes to get all air bubbles out.
> ...



The Silverstone PSU's come in different wattages, and the lower ones in your range are under $100:

Computer Hardware,Silverstone,Power Supplies,strid...

And this is the short cable set:

Silverstone Short Cable Set For Silverstone Stride...

It cuts the PSU cable length almost in half, which makes it easier to route and look much nice, especially in a smaller build.  Take a look at mine here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=141285

As for the 90, there are other ways to work it, including a rotary 45 or soaking the tubing in hot water while bending it, then cooling and repeat.  Smart coils ia another option, though I always preferred clear ones...


----------



## charles1 (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks I will definatly get the psu and short cable ties here in a month or 2. 

As for the 45 degree I read on other forum that they are prone to leaking if you apply preasure or if the tube puts down weight on it. Id this true? thats why i went with the 90 degree, that and the fact i want the tube to go straight down to the rad  outlet. 

Yeah your case looks great!!!!! I was looking at that case but I already had the spider case and wanted to crossfire so here we are LOL needed a case for mAtx and can house at least a raad for the cpu.  But I might get lucky and fit rads for the gpu as well but who knows.
 Thanks again for the heads up on the PSU. One huge question why dont they have the power switch?


----------



## charles1 (May 5, 2011)

Well todays update was installing the koolance TMS 200 and removing the 90 degree fitting form the inlet oc the cpu wb.

 Placing sensors on cpu/wb, GPU, and radiator and connecting the 2 front fans to the card. Still waiting on the flow meter and gpu wb.


----------

